# Do your basics resemble your sparring?



## Makalakumu (Dec 15, 2007)

Do your basics resemble your sparring?  If not, why?  If so, how?


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 15, 2007)

Check this out...


----------



## agemechanic03 (Dec 15, 2007)

Well, we only light contact, if any contact, spar here. And I know my basics and sparring look pretty much the same. We do combos and the likes up and down the floor at the beginning of class and he tells us to use those while sparring. But of course, there's always the few alterations that happen b/c you have to change with your opponent.


----------



## tellner (Dec 15, 2007)

Well, that does seem a little backwards. It seems like it should be "does your sparring resemble your basics". That said, if they aren't congruent there are some serious problems with your system or the teacher or both.

For us the answer is a strong "yes". We don't get new material until we can use the stuff we already have in sparring.


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 15, 2007)

Yeah, your "sparring should resemble your basics."  Or vice versa.  If not, then something's up.


----------



## MBuzzy (Dec 16, 2007)

I find that some portions do and some do not.  I don't often find myself dropping into a low, long front stance and executing the stand basics version of Ha Dan Mahk Kee, but I find myself doing the hand movements alone.  I find myself in the stances very often (chungul and Keema rather than bal cha gee).  

Actually, this week was a time in recent memory when I was doing basics almost EXACTLY as done when walking the floor.  I was fighting someone twice my size and much stronger, so I was using strong stances and throwing powerful blocks at pressure points intending to TRY to make a dent.  Actually worked well....I may work it in more often.

Now, while instructing juniors, we constantly get on them about using proper technique and stances.


----------

